# 1x neutered male and 1x female chinchilla - Surrey



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Chinchillas



1x castrated male and 1x female.

Came in from someone who had taken on too many animals and couldn't cope.

A little scatty, but nothing that some extra handling won't cure!

Furry Friends 
[email protected]
0208 407 1080
0797 356 9371 
www.furryfriendsrescue.co.uk


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Looking for a home


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Looking for a home


----------



## AnnaT (Oct 13, 2009)

Now in a new home


----------

